# Fedora Core 2 Mausproblem



## mosquitodesign (8. September 2004)

Juten Tach liebe Fedora Junkies ohmy.gif)

Ich habe mich entschlossen langsam Ade von der lieben Windowswelt zu sagen und versuche mich in Linux ein wenig umzuschauen. Hierfür hab ich mich einwenig kundig gemacht und für Fedora Core 2 entschieden.

Leider sind die juten Windowsuser click ´n´action gewöhnt und haben nicht so viel mit codes.,zeilen, programierung....usw zu tun. Jedenfalls die Anwender.

Somit bekomme ich bei Fedora ein kleines Problem mit der Umsetzung der vielen threads in die realität. Generelle Seiten wie die linuxfiebel und ähnliches bin ich am studieren damit ich so langsam aber sich mal vorran komme.

Lange rede kurzer sinn.....ich komm zu meinem problem.

Mein System:

AMD Athlon 2,3 GH
2 FP
1.) WindowsXP
2.) Fedora Core 2
768mb RAM
Logitech Cordless Desktop Pro PS2 (Cordless Mouse/Keyboard)
2 Netzwerkkarten (Server/Internet)

1.) Problem
Nach der installation werde ich direkt an Windows XP geleitet und komme nicht zum Bootloader um mir mein Betriebsystem ausuchen zu können.
Wenn ich beim start "F2" oder "ALT + F2" gedrück halte klappt es machmal...mancheml aber auch nicht.

Sind das überhaupt die richtigen tasten?

Wenns denn mal geklappt hat kann ich fedora anwählen und er fährt auch hoch.

2.) Problem

Beim start bekomme ich folgende fehlermeldungen:

- ipeth0 error
- smartd start error

ausserdem kann ich meine maus nicht benutzen, meine tastatur allerdings schon.

3.) Problem

Ist fedora komplett hochgefahren, weiss ich nicht wie ich an die komandozeieln komme um z.b kudzu zu starten oder das update von fedora übers internet zu starten. habe gelesen das nach dem update die mausgeschichte schon erledigt sein könnte.


Viel Fragen die hier bestimmt mit leichtigkeit beantwortet werden können.
Ich entschuldige mich schonmal für meine vielleicht nicht allzu Profihafte ausdrucksweise, aber wie gesagt, ich bin Einsteiger und gelobe Besserung....

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus an alle die mir weiterhelfen.....


----------



## MetallDragon (8. September 2004)

Zu 1: Einfach mal die Rescue-Umgebung von CD starten.
Dann mit *chroot /mnt/sysimage * ins gemountete Dateisystem wechseln. (Kann bei FC2 auch anders heissen als sysimage).
Jetzt kannst du mit *grub-install /dev/hda* den Bootloader installieren. (In diesem Fall auf die erste Platte (/dev/hd*a*);
Bein nächsten start sollte er jetzt den Bootloader anzeigen.(Evtl muss er noch richtig konfiguriert werden, damit du auch noch in dein Windows reinkommt aber dazu findest du hier sicher genug andere Threads)


Zu 2: Ich kenne die Fehler nicht. Würde aber aus ipeth0 schliessen, dass er Probleme mit der Netzwerkkarte hat. 

Zu 3:
Einfach den xterm starten oder mit [ALT]+[STR]+F1-F6 in eine der Konsolen wechseln.

Ich kanns jetzt leider nicht ausprobieren, da ich mommentan keinen Rechner zur Hand habe. Bei Komplikationen einfach nachfragen.


----------



## mosquitodesign (8. September 2004)

*Maus aaaaargh*

erstmal danke für die Antwort, werde deine Ratschläger gleich mal in die tat umsetzen.

Meine Maus (s.O) kann ich allerdings immernoch nicht benutzen. Wenn ich fedora hochfahre sehe ich den Zeiger in der Mitte des Monitors, aber ich kann ihn nicht bewegen.

weisst du da vielleicht auch Rat?

Danke schonmal im vorraus.

mosquitodesign


----------



## MetallDragon (8. September 2004)

Hmmmm. Keine Ahnung. Bei den Radeon Treibern für die GraKa wird die Maus glaube ich nochmal neu initialisiert. Kannst es ja mal mit der Installation der Treiber probieren wenn du ne ATI Karte hast.
Ansonsten habe ich da auch keine Idee. 
Vielleicht zur Laufzeit nochmal neu reinstecken, wenns ne USB Maus ist.
Oder einfach mal mit ner anderen Maus testen. Ich persönlich hatte dahingehend allerdings nie Probleme.

Aber für die Konfiguration sollte auch die Konsole reichen.

//edit: Wegen deines Netzwerkkarten Problems: Versuch mal *ifup eth0 [IP]*
Und nimm eine, die von keinem anderen Rechner benutzt wird.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (8. September 2004)

Zu deinem Mausproblem:
schau mal in der /etc/X11/xorg.conf nach ob da bei Mouse auch "/dev/input/mice" steht.
Wenn es danach immer noch nicht geht, würde ich vorschlagen erst mal mit einer PS2 Maus zu versuchen.
Denn USB Support  funktioniert nicht immer 100% von Anfang an.

Gruß Homer


----------



## mosquitodesign (8. September 2004)

*Maus*

Danke für den Tip,
allerdings habe ich eine PS2 Maus angeschlossen.

UnNu?

danke


----------



## Daniel Toplak (8. September 2004)

Also PS/2 sollte ohne Probleme funktionieren.
Schau dir mal das Logfile des XServers an (/var/log/xorg0.log oder so) ob da nicht was mit (EE) Error oder (WW) warning steht, das ganze machst du so:

```
# cat /var/loc/xorg0.log | grep (EE)
bzw.
# cat /var/loc/xorg0.log | grep (WW)
```

Gruß Homer


----------

